

Stanford and HP mod TouchPads to go inside MRI room for Interventional MRI - jkneeland
https://developer.palm.com/content/community/mri_and_the_touchpad.html

======
code_monky
As a webOS enthusiast and interface programmer for a patient care system. I
find the potential for webOS in the medical community to be huge. It would be
a terrible waste if webOS wasn't allowed to mature. Palm used to be the
preferred tool for medical providers; its been hard to watch that slipping
away. \--Jeanette @code_monky

------
jkneeland
CC: Meg Whitman. See, there are use cases for webOS.

------
alabama1
Great work on this, very impressed.

~~~
jkneeland
As an employee it's always nice to see a company actually live up to its
slogans. This was an example of HP "leaving the tools in the garage" for
people to tinker with.

